# New Kindle 2 Crystal case LEAKED!



## pchoi902 (May 21, 2009)

Ok guys, I don't want to get anyone in trouble but after an hour 1/2 of sucking up, I actually convinced "someone" to show me some of their unreleased K2 cases ! No word on prices and release date but it truly does look AMAZING! I have been told that the case does come with a hard screen protector, a sleeve that can compliments the crystal case, and a stand! I will keep you posted if I find out more details. They didn't tell me how many colors are being released but I manage two get two photos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

These are pretty, but the title of your thread made me fear that you'd had your kindle in the case and water got in.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Scarlet, that is the very same thing I thought.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

add me to the people who thought one of the waterproof bags had failed. . .or something!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Me too - I thought it was a "gel" case that had leaked and ruined someone's Kindle.  Glad it was an information "leak" instead!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Me, too.  

I do like the stand though....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a cool stand. . .they doing a DX one?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, damn damn. I wish I hadn't looked. 
I think some of us can figure out whose cases these are. That would be those of us who won a contest and are waiting for the arrival of our awards.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I would do anything to get one of these for the Kindle 1!  The red one, please.......


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

They look great! I hope they will still fit if KiKi is wearing a skin.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

These look really cool!


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Rafeer..........Please enlighten us.  I haven't a clue as to who may be making these.  It would help to know where to start looking for them.  They look like something I wouldn't think twice about buying!  I want a green one please!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I want the red one!!!!!!!!!! And here I thought I was all set with what I had and couldn't possibly want anymore Kindle accessories, sigh....


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

WANT!!!

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!


----------



## chrislee (Aug 21, 2009)

[shadow=red,left]*[shadow=red,left][shadow=red,left]SPILL IT! WHERE DID YOU GET THIS!?[/shadow]​*[/shadow][/shadow]


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Gemini44 said:


> Rafeer..........Please enlighten us. I haven't a clue as to who may be making these. It would help to know where to start looking for them. They look like something I wouldn't think twice about buying! I want a green one please!


The picture shows the company name of Mivizu.

It's a very nice looking case. Thanks for getting the pictures out!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Title of this thread is thoroughly misleading.  I thought you were referring to the clear plastic cases that are out there and that you'd had a bad experience with it.


----------



## pk0126 (Aug 21, 2009)

Never thought I'd need a case for a kindle but  Wow, I'm impressed! Hard colored crystal actually looks pretty good on it and the stand is the *CHERRY* on top!  . 
It looks like the website is under repairs right now though. I hope they get it up and running sooooonnn.....Can't waitttttt.... Got to see if they have a black or blue one for mine!

BTW ditto on the title, had me fooled


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> The picture shows the company name of Mivizu.


Haha, I saw that right away. Good for them to be so forward thinking!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice case think it would add some extra protection for our babies.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love both colors and I especially love the stand. I wonder what other colors they are offering. Like others, when I read your post title I was afraid I'd look at the post and see a photo of a drowned Kindle.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Ohhhhh I like the red. I hope they make them for Kindle 1 also.


----------



## MikePreston (Aug 21, 2009)

these look great! i'm going to buy one right now


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know much more than my original post. 
The ones the OP pictured are, as was said, not out in the market yet. I am waiting for one to arrive to give feedback to the company on. I do know I was given a choice of Black, Red, Pink, Blue, Green, and Purple. I asked for a red. Until the post here I had no idea of what they would look like. Now I am really looking forward to it's arrival. 
When it does show up I'll be back with details.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> I don't know much more than my original post.
> The ones the OP pictured are, as was said, not out in the market yet. I am waiting for one to arrive to give feedback to the company on. I do know I was given a choice of Black, Red, Pink, Blue, Green, and Purple. I asked for a red. Until the post here I had no idea of what they would look like. Now I am really looking forward to it's arrival.
> When it does show up I'll be back with details.


These look very interesting! Looking forward to hearing more after you get yours. Thanks for sharing.........


----------



## n8800 (Aug 20, 2009)

The leather cases look a tad bit classier and a bit more sophisticated  but not bad...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> Nice case think it would add some extra protection for our babies.


Maybe, if you could fit one around your baby......JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

theres a cover called mcover on ebay that is almost like this one


----------

